# Study Guide



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 12, 2006)

*Last year I posted study guides for Mods A & B for Firefighter II. I never got around to finishing one for Mod C. My husband is now taking the class. Would anyone be interested in a study guide for Mod C? If so, when I finish it for my husband, I could post it here. Let me know.*


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be taking an accelerated FF2 class in July.

In June I'm taking an accelerated FF1 class. It'll be two weeks long. Monday-Saturday, 8-4 the first week and Mon-Fri 8-4 the second week. Technically that's 88 hours but the class description is 90 hours. The regular FF1 is 102, I think. Then about two weeks after that class ends, the accelerated FF2 starts. I think it's only seven days of 8-4 classes.

Can you post the links to the other study guides, too?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 12, 2006)

*You should be able to just click on my name and go back thru my previous posts to find the Mod A & B study guides.....I believe those two came from the FF II 4rth Edition.*


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 12, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll be taking an accelerated FF2 class in July.
> 
> In June I'm taking an accelerated FF1 class. It'll be two weeks long. Monday-Saturday, 8-4 the first week and Mon-Fri 8-4 the second week. Technically that's 88 hours but the class description is 90 hours. The regular FF1 is 102, I think. Then about two weeks after that class ends, the accelerated FF2 starts. I think it's only seven days of 8-4 classes.
> 
> Can you post the links to the other study guides, too?



Does that include your hands-on?  That could be the missing 15 hours.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 12, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Does that include your hands-on? That could be the missing 15 hours.


I spoke with the director of the academy that's giving this class, and those were the dates and times he gave me. I didn't know then to ask if it included hands-on, but I assumed it was the complete class. I mentioned this class to another firefighter, and he told me something wasn't right, that the class had to be 102 hours (or whatever it is) no matter what; I explained that this is why it's called "accelerated", because it's been condensed a bit, but he said accelerated only means the same number of hours of classes are conducted over a shorter start date to end date, not that the number of hours is reduced. So I don't know.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Give me a few weeks to complete the MOD C guide, and I will post it.*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2006)

I prolly have a book on it somewhere


----------

